# New London



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Will be camping and carpin this weekend at New London with the family.Join us if ya want,the carpin is good.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmm..new london ehh? me and couple of buddies may join ya there.. 
how far is that from norwalk?? and how much is it to camp there??
edit..i just looked at the map, its not far from norwalk... can you please tell me where the campground is??


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Just go in the only entrance and stop at the camp store,it's around $16 a night. Camp on the point and you set up next to the water,that's where I'll be.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Man.....another busy weekend. LOL. Your killing me man


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

What direction is this from Cols? Might have to try to get out that way.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

brian..looks like we will either be rolling outta here laaate saturday night or early sunday morning.. my buddies won't be leaving cincy until saturday afternoon..if you can, give me a call when you set up and let me know your site number..we'll sneak in there later and set up next to you guys.. 
bigchessie..i planned on takin I-71 to rt 250..i saw a sign on 250 that'll take me to new london....


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Ak,let me know when you will be there.yeah take 250 off 71n,follow 250 to town line rd,turn right go to the second road on your left it only turns left by the water plant,go up the little hill and turn left into the park. Big C come on up anytime,I mostly fish the pond and on occasion catch a big 10lber.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Brrrrrrrrr.. it was coold weekend camping.. the fish jumped thruout the day, but the only beasts that was hungry were catfish.. we caught 3 fat ones weighs in at 6, 10, and 12lbs channel.. all on boilies.. i'll definitely be back there camping.. the lady who runs the place is reeeally nice as well..
thanks iceman for settin me up..


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

ak, at least you did not get skunked. Those sound like some pretty nice size catfish. If you were fishing for them you would have probably only caught carp. Seems to be that way sometime. We need to hit some areas this friday after work.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

hehe,Ak didn't mean pounds on those fish,he meant inches.No fish in here,move along.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ice Man commeth..... How ya doing buddy ??? DA KING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh..i'll second what iceman said.. not a dang fish in that place.. 
and yeah, the measurements were in inches..


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Da King   just sittin on the pond catchin dinks. When ya coming north?


----------

